# Epson Stylus CX 5400 unter Suse Linux 9.1 Personal



## mille (9. Oktober 2004)

Hey!

Ich habe mir das besagte Linux installiert um meine ersten Erfahrungen mit linux zu sammeln. Das klappt auch so weit ganz gut!
Allerdings finde ich für meinen Drucker keinen Linux Treiber. 
Was mach ich da jetzt? Ich kann natürlich falsch geschaut haben und den bloß übersehen haben, aber ich bin mir sichr es gibt keinen Treibe für mein Multifunktionsgerät Stylus CX 5400. Aber gibt es da sowas wie einen Universal Treiber?
PS: Auf der Treibe CD sind nur Windowstreibe.....

MFG Basti
Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## imweasel (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

da ein Bekannter neulich das gleiche Problem hatte, hab ich sogar noch einen passenden Link in meinen Bookmarks 

LINK 

Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, soll der Treiber für den C80 (allerdings ohne Scanner) passen.
Nach einem Test von dir, würde ich mich über eine kurze Nachricht freuen, da ich in ein paar Tagen bei meinem Bekannten vorbei schauen muss um dort den Drucker einzurichten.


----------



## mille (10. Oktober 2004)

Ich bekomm es so nicht hin.
Das kann daran liegen das ich noch nicht so der versierte Linux user bin, kann aber auch damit zu tun haben, das der "falsche" Treiber nicht geht....
Hat wer anders noch eine Idee? Oder du selbst imwheasel?

Gruß Basti


----------



## imweasel (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

was genau bekommst du nicht hin? Also so wie ich die Seite verstehe, kann man den Treiber vom C80 nutzen. Damit läuft der Drucker aber nicht der Scanner.

Ich komme leider erst gegen Donnerstag dazu es selbst zu testen. Ich werde mich dann aber sicherlich wieder hier melden.


----------



## mille (11. Oktober 2004)

Dann werde ich solange mein Drucker unter Windows nutzen und einfach bis Donnerstag warten. Ich bin nicht so die Linuxleuchte *g*
Daher die Probleme


----------

